

NY Hackers: Breadpig & LEGO are hosting our first Hack Club on Jan 14 - kn0thing
http://breadpig.com/2011/01/06/announcing-hack-club/ 

======
ilovecomputers
If this becomes successful after planning a number of different Hack Clubs,
please do something like TEDx where others who wish to accumulate the powers
of geekistry ( _cough_ like me) can work off your experience via online
resources. That way we can successfully organize our own Hack Clubs (getting
geeks together, especially undergrads, is a difficult challenge as I am
learning right now).

The secret location thing is also a fun idea. We have two events around here
that do something like that. There's this hippy fest that emails its newest
desert location for subscribers to go to and get high at the next day. We also
have an underground alternative rock organizer that picks random locations
across the county. Yesterday, they hosted a few bands at a Post Office.

Oops, sorry for the tangent. Anyways, I can imagine a wave of Hack Clubs,
popping up across the world and each Hack Club will be like chess boxing,
where, instead of chess, you have tinkering and instead of boxing, you have
slapping and alcohol intoxication.

~~~
Chrysaora
We would love that! After doing a few, we'll definitely look into putting
together a tutorial for how to organize a Hack Club yourself. The more, the
merrier!

~~~
kn0thing
Yes, this is a model we _want_ copied all over in cities where geek culture
languishes. Having lived in SF & Cambridge, I'm not worried about either of
those cities, but I know there are plenty others like New York that could use
self-organized Hack Clubs to bring hackers together to simply make cool stuff.

~~~
ilovecomputers
I wouldn't say New York is lacking a geek scene. They have a major hackerspace
of all things: <http://www.nycresistor.com/>

~~~
kn0thing
You're right, it's not lacking a geek scene, I'd just like to see more light-
hearted-let's-just-build-something events where no one has to be worried about
a business-guy telling them about his/her "next big thing."

In that vein, although I'm still YC's Ambassador to the East, there will be no
Y Combinator pitching.

------
alexophile
It's a good thing you've got massive nerd cred; the cynical part of me keeps
imagining a suit from LEGO dressed down and hanging under the guise of a
"referee," then getting the contact info from the top placing competitors in
order to give them the final part of their prize...

Although, if a job offer from LEGO engineering is the most nefarious thing
going on, I wouldn't exactly call that a dastasrdly plan.

~~~
Chrysaora
Alexis and I met with the "suits from LEGO" who are flying in. This is one of
their laptops: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/crimsonninjagirl/5252144238/>

Also, they shared hilarious stories with us about making LEGO napalm and gave
us some cool LEGOs for answering a trivia question about Blade Runner. They
are absolutely people I'd hang out with and I'm glad they're peaceful Northern
Europeans or else I'd be concerned they were going to take over the world with
LEGOs.

tl;dr Suits from LEGO are awesome.

~~~
kn0thing
Careful, there are LEGO Gatling guns...
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp48bL5jgjQ>

------
mtalantikite
Great to hear, I'm in the middle of organizing something similar in Brooklyn
(still trying to nail down the space).

Totally agree, too many business/marketing/networking centric events in NYC
and not enough hacking.

~~~
apgwoz
Come out to hack and tell: <http://www.meetup.com/hack-and-tell>. We'll have
the next one at the end of January.

------
Sukotto
Will this be a kid-friendly event or is it only for those of us in our second
childhood?

~~~
kn0thing
Kids rock! Just keep in mind it'll run from 9pm to 9am :)

------
Breefield
So excited for this – I just had to ditch 3 boxes of mindstorms during my move
to NYC.

------
ayb
This sounds fun! I look forward to figuring out where it is :-)

